# "The Edge" - new Phoenix shooter with unusual attachment



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello,

lots of people asked me if i had a design for a boardcut that has no curves, just edges. Obviously straight cuts are easier for people than curves.

OK, I designed a variation of the Phoenix. No curves! Rounding is easy, too. The attachment is old but unusual, I used it on my Carbon fiber slingshot and also on a steel frame I shot in Alverton. My bands lived forever! I think the design is responsible for this, in part.


































I laminated scrap wood to it to make the palm swell, looked nice but the color was very bleak. So I inked it, this time in maize yellow. After sanding and linseed oiling, I think it is quite pleasing. Attached some light training bands.

A public domain design, pdf attached.

Jörg


----------



## neil (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks great nice work


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

One advantage is that you can attach the rubber very quickly by twisting office rubber bands a few times, no tools needed (Rufus Hussey style).


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Nice work Jörg







! I may try making this in the future (when I have better tools)
It looks well thought out for people with less skill and/or no power tools








And isn't the problem with attaching bands by simply twisting office rubber bands the fact that it's hard to remove? The main reason I attach bands with strips of rubber is that you can leave a small bit poking out so you can easily detach the bands.

PS can I contact you via PM or email yet?


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

not sure if it still the effect of drugs for flu, but I think I have seen similar work in previous videos a few months ago, I could not say exactly which one.

is true or the brain is betraying me?


outstandig design, as usual mr. joerg.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I have in fact used a similar design, here:






Of course this one is made from wood, and has a very nice handle design.


----------

